# what and where?



## steve-o (Nov 29, 2005)

Say if a fellow was wanting to come to Africa to hunt plains game and take in some views where would ya'll recommend and what is the approximate cost of shooting say a Kudu, Gemsbuck, and other antelope species, also are we allowed to keep the meat or does it stay?


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Hi Steve,

as far as I know the meat has to stay  I don't think customs will let it through.
pm Gerhard, Spatan or INGOZI, they know all the ins and outs and will be able to give you the costs and hook you up with an outfitter.
All the best,
Ray


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

There are many places in South Africa to bowhunt and see some sights.
I put a few options down in an earlier post.

Kudu average about 1200 - 1500 $US
Gemsbuck about 800 - 1000 $US
Day fees between 350 - 500 $US


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

ASG said:


> There are many places in South Africa to bowhunt and see some sights.
> I put a few options down in an earlier post.
> 
> Kudu average about 1200 - 1500 $US
> ...


Wow, I'm glad I do not have to pay those prices for Kudu and Gemsbok. I think some outfitters are totally overcharging the overseas hunters and this also means that prices for local hunters go up. Just last year I hunted Gemsbok in the Kalahari for R1800 (US$ 260) for a trophy animal. I know there are certain extra cost involved for overseas clients that's not the case with local hunters. 

Correct me if I'm wrong, but to pay US$ 1500 for a kudu when normal going rates is closer to US$ 750 is a bit absurd.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Commader I agree totally there is always a line between being realistic and being rediculous don't need to say more


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Hi Steve o

If you can, have a look at our website www.daretobowhunt.co.za
We are a sponsor here on AT, my brother is more than able to help you. Please pm me if you have absolutely any questions.

All the best

Engee


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

Commander said:


> Wow, I'm glad I do not have to pay those prices for Kudu and Gemsbok. I think some outfitters are totally overcharging the overseas hunters and this also means that prices for local hunters go up. Just last year I hunted Gemsbok in the Kalahari for R1800 (US$ 260) for a trophy animal. I know there are certain extra cost involved for overseas clients that's not the case with local hunters.
> 
> Correct me if I'm wrong, but to pay US$ 1500 for a kudu when normal going rates is closer to US$ 750 is a bit absurd.


Consider this... Kudu average out at a trophy rate of about 3 to 5 percent per annum. So for every 100 kudu on the ranch, you have between 3 & 5 trophy bulls per year. If you are hunting 20 international clients per annum, you would need a kudu population of 400 to 600 animals to ensure that all your clients get a trophy. 
Not many ranches have this kind of kudu population and the outfitter now has to buy in extra bulls to satisfy demand. Hence the high prices for trophy kudu. R6000 to R7500 at auction.
B/Wildebeest are much cheaper because you get about a 22% trophy rate per annum.


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

We leave on the 4th to hunt with Lammie at Dare to Bowhunt for two weeks. I'm sure we'll have a ton of pics and info when we get back. :wink:


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

kellyg said:


> We leave on the 4th to hunt with Lammie at Dare to Bowhunt for two weeks. I'm sure we'll have a ton of pics and info when we get back. :wink:


Enjoy your trip.

Gerhard


----------



## Commander (Jun 27, 2007)

ASG said:


> Not many ranches have this kind of kudu population and the outfitter now has to buy in extra bulls to satisfy demand. Hence the high prices for trophy kudu. R6000 to R7500 at auction.


Now that's the part I've never understood. I can understand that if a client is willing to pay US$ 1500 for a trophy Kudu you would gladly get one at a auction for $1000. It makes plenty business sense, but animals that are sold at auctions are not sold with the intent to be hunted. It's for the introduction of new genes into the animal population, but what this in effect means for the average local hunter like myself, is that I'll never be able to hunt a trophy Kudu, because of the willingness of the overseas clients to pay these high prices, pushes the local hunter out of contention. Upon enquiry from one of my favourite hunting ranches I was saddened to hear that this ranch will no longer cater for local hunters but will now only allow overseas clients. At least I can still go to the Kalahari, where there are not so many overseas clients pushing up the prices and get myself a beautifull Gemsbok trophy for less than R2000 and springbok for less than R400.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

Commander said:


> Now that's the part I've never understood. I can understand that if a client is willing to pay US$ 1500 for a trophy Kudu you would gladly get one at a auction for $1000. It makes plenty business sense, but animals that are sold at auctions are not sold with the intent to be hunted. It's for the introduction of new genes into the animal population, but what this in effect means for the average local hunter like myself, is that I'll never be able to hunt a trophy Kudu, because of the willingness of the overseas clients to pay these high prices, pushes the local hunter out of contention. Upon enquiry from one of my favourite hunting ranches I was saddened to hear that this ranch will no longer cater for local hunters but will now only allow overseas clients. At least I can still go to the Kalahari, where there are not so many overseas clients pushing up the prices and get myself a beautifull Gemsbok trophy for less than R2000 and springbok for less than R400.



You lucky guy.

Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

kellyg said:


> We leave on the 4th to hunt with Lammie at Dare to Bowhunt for two weeks. I'm sure we'll have a ton of pics and info when we get back. :wink:


You are going to have to share.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Commander said:


> ......but what this in effect means for the average local hunter like myself, is that I'll never be able to hunt a trophy Kudu, because of the willingness of the overseas clients to pay these high prices, pushes the local hunter out of contention. Upon enquiry from one of my favourite hunting ranches I was saddened to hear that this ranch will no longer cater for local hunters but will now only allow overseas clients....


Maybe this is why Kortbroek is starting to ban some of the hunting practices. He might be a closet Bowhunter and also want's a trophy Kudu.:wink:A conspiracy.


----------



## RayDando (Feb 2, 2006)

Bushkey said:


> Maybe this is why Kortbroek is starting to ban some of the hunting practices. He might be a closet Bowhunter and also wants a trophy Kudu.:wink:A conspiracy.


Nah, he just hates bow hunters, cycad nurseries and beach fishermen. Two out of three isn't bad Bush.


----------



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

You will enjoy it at Lammies place, been there. It is a very nice Lodge with exelent accomodation facilities and First class Trophy's
Enjoy your hunt!


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

RayDando said:


> Nah, he just hates bow hunters, cycad nurseries and beach fishermen. Two out of three isn't bad Bush.


You mean three out of three. I love fishing. I might be he's worst nightmare.


----------



## kellyg (Jan 31, 2005)

OutaAfrica said:


> You will enjoy it at Lammies place, been there. It is a very nice Lodge with exelent accomodation facilities and First class Trophy's
> Enjoy your hunt!


Thanks!!


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

RayDando said:


> Nah, he just hates bow hunters, cycad nurseries and beach fishermen. Two out of three isn't bad Bush.


If memory serves, it wasn't Kortbroek but old Esop Pahaad that banned vehicles on the beach. Fishing on the coast has never been good again!
My favourite spot at Cape Vidal was 7km's from the lodge. That's a looonnnggg way to drag a coolerbox of beers.

It was great to sit on the beach at sunrise with some music from the 4x4 playing & a cold beer in my hand. Just waiting for those GT's to find my live shad.


----------

